# How much does Income Auditor gets paid in 5 Star Property in Dubai or Abu Dhabi?



## Pranav (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

Greetiings from London.

I have been working as Income Auditor in Finance department for over a year to the one of the best 5 star property in London. Now, Looking forward to Dubai or Abu Dhabi for similar role. I have graduated as MBA in Corporate Finance from top tier university in England and also currently pursuing CIMA management level.

I am bit confused now regarding pay scale, some say 4000 DH n some say 7000 DH

Could you please advice me and suggest whats the salary expectation for Income Auditor?

Best Regards,
Pranav


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Pranav said:


> I am bit confused now regarding pay scale, some say 4000 DH n some say 7000 DH


Both seems absurdly low in AED , did you mean british pounds £ ?

In this forum there is a special thread that you may find useful about salary packages : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-offer-package-questions-post-yours-here.html


----------



## Pranav (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi 

Thanx for your reply, its AED  Do you have any idea how much do 5 star property pay for Income Auditor??

Thanx for the link, much appreciated mate!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

That actually sounds about right because hotel employees in Dubai get paid a very low basic salary. They are offered additional perks such as housing, transportation to and from work, free meals during work hours, etc. 

In any case, if you work on property and if you are not on a management level position, you will earn about 4K to 7K AED a month. Why don't you try and see if you can apply for a transfer within the same company from London to Dubai?


----------



## Pranav (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Pamela,

Thanks for your honest feedback. However, i do not have transfer option which is sad for me  Do you think, i will find some difficulties in searching auditing job in 5 star property with my credentials?

Thank you,

Pranav


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's the bitter truth, Indians in general do not face a major challenge finding jobs in Dubai because unfortunately they are willing to take up anything for the sake of a visa at unbelievably low salaries. This does not guarantee a good life in Dubai. In fact, most people are miserable and the amount of suicides in Dubai among the Indian community is only proving that living in a tax free city does not necessarily mean a better life.

A salary of AED 4,000 a month is not worth moving to Dubai for, but it is your life and your decision so I wish you good luck


----------



## Pranav (Jan 15, 2012)

hey thanx for your reply pamela,

i have been working in london for more than 3 years now, in different financial roles. If i chose to work in core financial services in dubai, will my experience impact in my salary expectation? considering im from India.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Pranav said:


> hey thanx for your reply pamela,
> 
> i have been working in london for more than 3 years now, in different financial roles. If i chose to work in core financial services in dubai, will my experience impact in my salary expectation? considering im from India.


They will consider your nationality before they consider your experience with the exception of a few multinational companies that are equal opportunity employers. Good luck.


----------



## ziokendo (Jan 7, 2012)

Pranav said:


> i have been working in london for more than 3 years now, in different financial roles. If i chose to work in core financial services in dubai, will my experience impact in my salary expectation? considering im from India.


I couldn't help but chip in this thread.

You have been working 3 years in London, have a western education and an mba in a sought-after sector (finance), and I can't just understand why you would settle for 7000 dhs just to come to Dubai.

My employer for example would never do salary differences based on the nationality, that would be unacceptable, and even very junior roles (like a sales controller/junior accountant, that would be the name of your job outside the hospitality industry) covered by Filipinos and Indians here are still paid at least 12-14k, exactly like Lebanese or Egyptian guys (not much europeans in Junior roles just because they would rather stay at home than relocate for 12k, but they would be paid the same if that was the case!).

I believe that 10k salary + 3-4k housing should be your starting point for a request.

So if you really want to move to Dubai just look hard enough until you find the right opportunity.

Only honest advice I can give based on my experience, how many job did you hop ? You talk of "several" roles in 3 years. Companies paying fairly and investing huge amount of money training people expects that you will stay at least a couple of years in the role.

Some nationalities have a bad name of not being loyal to the company and absconding even for a slightly better job offer without thinking twice. I am not condoning national stereotypes like this, but I understand that someone earning in a single month twice the average yearly salary back in their home country would be tempted to save and abscond after just 4-5 months work, and the company won't get burnt twice: so you would need to give the impression you are not that kind of guy and can add value.
If the employer sees you as a prefab that can be swapped at like, they will pay you like that and invest nothing in you.

good luck


----------

